# Schools in Canada



## retroguy (Dec 16, 2001)

Hello,

I am just curious if anyone knows of any good culinary schools in Canada. I have seen a lot of programs at colleges here, but the only real school I can see is the Pacific Culinary Institute. Is this a good school. 

I have loved cooking for so long and have just realized that what I am doing now is just not what I want and I have no passion for it. I know I am still a student, but I just do not like it at all (that being Political Science) Cooking is something I love doing all the time and want to try to get into a school. There must be tons of threads on it, but I have no experience in a restaurant. I hope someone can help me out with Canadian schools.

Thanks a lot all...

Kris


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

I took my cook training at UCC, in Kamloops, and apprenticed in Kelowna, and from my experience, considering the program here at home has changed since I've taken it, comparing both schools I would recommend Kelowna. but yeah, by all means check out UCC or OUC. hope this helps.


----------

